# brute 750 Pink epi spring



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I installed a EPI pink primary spring on my 05 750,and now I have stall on 26" bounty hunters.Is this normal,or should I be looking at the belt.I have the stock secondary spring in.It feels like a car clutch that is slipping.Not used to this stall.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah pink is going to have a little bit of stall, should have gone w/ maroon. I couldnt feel the stall with it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i wanna say the higher you go in the springs the more stall it has.i also wanna say you put the secondary on for the grip, and the primary on for the stall...you should not have a whole lot of stall though...my buddy has a pink primary w/weights and he has some stall in his...so im gonna say it is normal...i hope they will either agree with me or correct me if im wrong..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes blue beast is correct. If you look at the spring chart we have here then it lists all springs in order from the least to most resistance....and pink is the very first step up from stock. I have a pink primary/lime green secondary in my 05 brute with 29.5 swamplites and the stall is ALMOST unnoticable...i mean if you barely give it any gas you can tell that it stalls for only a second before it takes off. Stock springs would've been fine for 26s...if you really wanted to do anything more I'd say change weights and/or get a black secondary to throw in the mix. I wouldn't do anything else though.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess I had it backwards. I thought maroon was bottom. Pink was next, so Im going to edit, but then add to my post. 

I had the spring one up from yours which means it should have more stall, and After one or 2 rides I didnt notice it anymore. So your pink, shouldnt really be noticeable at all. Especially after one or 2 rides.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

i run pink/black on my brute with 27' mudlites and feel it is perfect for me, as long as you use low for mud. Yea the stall is somewhat noticeable on my brute compared to my dad's stock one with 27' swamplites.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*stall*

Yeah,I think I'll be going back to stock pri. spring - can't get used to stall.With the 14" wheels and 26" bountys,there was no stall - instant throttle. Thanks for the replies guys. Also is there a special way to adjust the gear shifting - I noticed that with the pink primary spring,that the gear shifter has a hard time staying in gear - kinda pops outta gear.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have pink primary and love it


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i have pink primary and almond secondary with 29.5 laws all skinny .and love it ...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I too have the pink and love it too. The stall is near stock. Take your belt deflection down to the minimum...22/23mms. That'll fix it.


----------

